# The name of this Forum



## Pinto (12 Oct 2005)

What do you think about changing the name of this forum to "Signals" rather than "Communications & Electronics?"

Let your opinion be heard, folks!

Cheers!


----------



## George Wallace (12 Oct 2005)

I suppose you could, but that would exclude all those who are not "Jimmies" who would otherwise post here.  Not all wear that Naked guy on their berets.   ;D


----------



## Radop (12 Oct 2005)

Sig Ops ussually call themselves "sigs" while the rest of the trades refer to themselves as Linemen, LSIS, etc.  CNE is the best choice and a good name.  Leave it as it is.


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Oct 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> Sig Ops ussually call themselves "sigs" while the rest of the trades refer to themselves as Linemen, LSIS, etc.   CNE is the best choice and a good name.   Leave it as it is.



agreed...or we could just change it to "Jimmies and Rubberheads" ;D



			
				George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not all wear that Naked guy on their berets.    ;D



aren't you jealous of that naked guy! I mean come on, we have a naked guy on our hats! I love Jimmy, for the simple fact that he can stand naked on the side of a highway...If I do that, I get charged!


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> aren't you jealous of that naked guy! I mean come on, we have a naked guy on our hats! I love Jimmy, for the simple fact that he can stand naked on the side of a highway...If I do that, I get charged!



Well you could have a point.....but some CO's wife took offence and he is no longer anatomically correct, so I am afraid, very afraid.   ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well you could have a point.....but some CO's wife took offence and he is no longer anatomically correct, so I am afraid, very afraid.    ;D



Heh, that's another reason I don't stand naked on the side of the highway. The CO's wife might take offence, and then _I_ wouldn't be anatomically correct


----------



## Pinto (13 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well you could have a point.....but some CO's wife took offence and he is no longer anatomically correct, so I am afraid, very afraid.     ;D



Isn't that a great story? I wonder if anyone can verify that it actually happened? It has that element of plausability that you find in so many urban legends... but you just have to wonder. But what really bakes my noodle (Matrix reference) is, where did it go after? I mean, imagine you were the guy charged with... um... shall we say "shortening" that part of the statue's anatomy. Wouldn't it cross your mind to hang on to the bit you chopped off? As a souvenir? Mount it on a plaque or something? The mind boggles...

Cheers!


----------



## Sig_Des (13 Oct 2005)

Pinto said:
			
		

> where did it go after?...As a souvenir?



CO's wife probably kept it...What I wonder is, who's the poor bugger that had to do the shortening? Maybe he had extra duties


----------



## George Wallace (13 Oct 2005)

Thinking of the Canons captured at Balaclava, perhaps it went into making the first "Peacekeeping Medal"   ;D


----------



## Radop (13 Oct 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well you could have a point.....but some CO's wife took offence and he is no longer anatomically correct, so I am afraid, very afraid.   ;D



I don't know too many wifes that would take offence at a large penis.  Probably the Base comd himself took offence because he had a 2 inch dick at full salut!


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (13 Oct 2005)

ROTFLMAO!

This thread just made my morning. Thanks guys.  ;D


----------



## D-n-A (14 Oct 2005)

Radop said:
			
		

> I don't know too many wifes that would take offence at a large penis.   Probably the Base comd himself took offence because he had a 2 inch dick at full salut!



LOL


----------



## chrisf (26 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> I love Jimmy, for the simple fact that he can stand naked on the side of a highway...If I do that, I get charged!



To be fair, you've never actually tried it, admitedly, because some selfish man wouldn't let naked people use his car as a getaway vehicle (Which begs the question, does he allow clothed people to use it?)


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (26 Oct 2005)

He probably would do it too, and not necessarily while drunk in the middle of the night either.


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Oct 2005)

Hmm....I will get naked anywhere, anytime, as long as there is some sort of getaway. That selfish guy not allowing me to sit in his car naked...well, let's just say I had my vengeance  >

also, alcohol and a late-night hour are not nescessarily required for nudity, but they do enhance the experience!


----------



## chrisf (27 Oct 2005)

"Where's that dollar? I want that dollar!"


----------



## Sig_Des (27 Oct 2005)

Hey, I earned that Dollar!!! The sad thing is, there's a video-tape floating around of that particular event


----------



## SHF (27 Oct 2005)

I have been out of the C&E branch for 17 years.  Do the army version folks still wear "signals" on the slip on?  Having done both an Air Force and Infantry tour as a jimmy, I'd have to say signals would be a poor choice for the branch name.  My couple pennies.


----------



## chrisf (27 Oct 2005)

Given that there are plenty of folks who wear the jimmy who aren't signallers...


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (28 Oct 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> ...but they do enhance the experience!



Amen.  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (29 Oct 2005)

SHF said:
			
		

> I have been out of the C&E branch for 17 years.   Do the army version folks still wear "signals" on the slip on?   Having done both an Air Force and Infantry tour as a jimmy, I'd have to say signals would be a poor choice for the branch name.   My couple pennies.



some of us wear "transmissions" on our slip-ons


----------



## Radop (30 Oct 2005)

....but no one here is talking with an outragous accent!!!!!!


----------



## buzgo (8 Nov 2005)

Hey,

its ARMY.ca so it should be SIGNALS, not C & E. If it was ADMIM.CA then it could be C & E....


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Hey,
> 
> its ARMY.ca so it should be SIGNALS, not C & E. If it was ADMIM.CA then it could be C & E....


Sounds a bit Racist to me...    ;D

or is that 'elitist'?


----------



## buzgo (9 Nov 2005)

:-[

Sorry, I'm stuck in ADM(IM) land and its not all its cracked up to be.... Although the view of the Canal from high up in the puzzle palace is sweet!


----------



## Radop (16 Nov 2005)

bad signalsguy, bad


----------



## buzgo (16 Nov 2005)

Well anyway  ;D 

I'm sticking with my idea, SIGNALS! Screw C & E... All the C & E branch ever does is try to take our money, and feed us gross cake once a year... ick


----------



## Radop (21 Nov 2005)

What ever (note stated with lots of attitude)!  lol.  C&E has a bad rap but I think we need to take control back of our branch.  I like what the current administrator is doing to promote the fund.  When he came to the Regt, he never said it was our responsibility to support the fund but gave us some examples of what the fund could do for us now and what it could do if everyone contributed.  I am giving them 3 yrs to show the goods (two kids enter university in that time period).  It is important to identify problems and provide solutions to correct the problems encountered in the past with the fund.  I only saw the funding of mess diners for the snr staff the golf tournaments, curling tournaments and retreats that I rarely was given the opertunity to participate.  Hopefully this will change.


----------



## buzgo (28 Nov 2005)

So are we changing the name or what?!  ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Nov 2005)

Why don't we just make it "Transmissions"?  ^-^


----------



## Radop (7 Dec 2005)

oui, tabernaque (or how ever you spell it)


----------



## old medic (7 Dec 2005)

FYI,

All the sub boards under the Combat Service Support Board are named the same as their official branch titles.
That was intentional. We moved away from slang earlier this year..  i.e. "medics", "signals" .

Cheers,

OM


----------



## buzgo (8 Dec 2005)

My slip-ons have slang on them?


----------



## old medic (8 Dec 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> My slip-ons have slang on them?



Better go wash them then  

I've got piles of  CFMS, Medical, and this Fd Amb or that Fd Amb,
but none of those are my branches name.


----------



## buzgo (8 Dec 2005)

Ok,

but MY slip-ons say SIGNALS on them no matter where I am posted (mostly - keep reading), just like my brass shoulder titles on my DEU. They don't say 'C & E BRANCH'  (I realize that SIGNALS pers can wear unit titles, 2 CER used to do it, don't know if they still do - and 2 SVC BN as well - probably other places too)

My whole point is that since this is supposedly an ARMY website, then the name of the 'c & e' sub-board should follow ARMY lingo - it should be called SIGNALS...


----------



## George Wallace (8 Dec 2005)

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> but MY slip-ons say SIGNALS on them no matter where I am posted


So what?  What about the guys who don't wear "SIGNALS" on their Slip-ons?


----------



## buzgo (8 Dec 2005)

The only people in the C & E branch that wear Signals accoutrements are ARMY element people. All of the airforce and navy people wear Canada slipons.


 - I'm just arguing for the sake of arguing at this point anyway....


----------

